# Rockets Interested in Williams?



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ets_interested_in_trading_for_heats_williams/



> The Houston Chronicle reported that the Rockets would have some interest in trading for Heat guard Jason Williams, who has been inconsistent this season but has an attractive expiring contract. Another was mentioned in The (New York) Daily News, which claimed the Heat and Grizzlies are discussing a deal that would bring Mike Miller to Miami and send either Williams or Ricky Davis to Memphis.
> 
> The Heat has a number of needs, which include point-guard depth, a long-range shooter and help in the post. Riley recently said he anticipated there would be plenty of misinformation affiliated with the Heat's interest.
> 
> "The real stuff, if anything happens, most people don't know about it," Riley said.


This could be and interesting move, but who would we give up?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Williams isn't that much of an upgrade. I think Memphis should get him so that they can better rebuild the team. Or, if we decided to bomb this year, let's get Williams and trade away Mike James plus filler to free up the cap space and maybe we can sign Arenas.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

No to Williams

If we are getting a better PG then yes but he isnt a better PG.
PS How would all the Asian fans feel about Williams on our team? LINK

PPS why the hell would the Grizzlies want Williams? They have Stoudemire Lowry & Conley.
Grizzlies should try trade Stoudemire & give the PG spot to Conley & Lowry


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> PPS why the hell would the Grizzlies want Williams?


Expiring contract. Though that's not a valid reason for us. He isn't an upgrade over Alston either.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

agree why do we want William even if he did play for Rick way back then. i bet we would hear about Bibby later too...bibby...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would so do this if we give up Mikes James or Rafer....

Its a HUGE salary dump. Face it, this season is lost unless we dump some of our trash for some different trash.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

If Mike James is part of the deal i would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think its would be a good idea if Williams didn't hate Asian people...

But maybe if this does happen, Jason Williams can learn to like Asian people and it can be a story of redemption?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why doesn't J-Will like Asians?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

giordun said:


> Why doesn't J-Will like Asians?


He doesn't dislike Asians. He was just insulting hecklers. If they were Spanish he would've probably called them a bunch of Spanish pejoratives. 

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...45~406~601&teams=10~10~14~5~5~14~14&te=&cash=

Do it!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nah. Do not get Williams! It's not an upgrade at all.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

At this point in the season it is not about upgrading. It would be about preparation for the offseason. It's like Onebadlt123 said, we are trading trash for trash BUT if the trash we get in return is less years in salaries, why not?

Yao and TMac should be able to play with anybody. JWil is not a huge down grade over Alston. There is maybe a slight drop off.


----------

